# how long does it take a preemie to learn to breastfeed?



## Motheringisdivine (May 9, 2006)

Greetings All,

I'm feeling discouraged. My son was born at 28 weeks. He was in the NICU for 6 weeks and has graduated to the "step down" nursery. He has not had human milk fortifier and is still being fed via gavage tube at my request. He weighed 3lbs. 2oz. at birth and is now 4lbs. 9oz. I have asked that he not receive a bottle because he will be breastfed. Of course, all of the nurses think I'm crazy. It doesn't help that all of the bottle-fed babies seem to be going home. When should I start to worry that I'm doing the right thing? He's got a great latch, but doesn't suck for more than a few seconds. He has not even nursed for 5 minutes straight yet. I'm looking for a lactation consultant who specializes in preemies. I live in Washington, DC. Any advice? Have any of you successfully, exclusively breastfed a preemie without bottle supplementation? My milk supply is abundant about 2000 ML per day (67 oz). Help!

-Worried Momma


----------



## weeirishlass (Mar 30, 2006)

Don't know if you've checked kellymom, but here's a list of LCs in your area. I'm sure some of them specialize in pre-term babes. Good luck!
http://www.kellymom.com/lcdirectory/usa/dc.html


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I've heard that it usually takes until their due date. Some faster, some slower of course.










good luck!

-Angela


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

you didn't mention his birthday, and i'm wondering how old he is now...

from what i know, it is not unusual for babies born early to have short nursing times because of the energy it takes for them to do so. i would definitely look for an LC who is familiar with the special needs of preemies and their learning curves.

and for the NICU nurses, you might ask them about the most recent research that shows support for breastfeeding from the NICU nursing staff is related to the highest rates of continued breastfeeding. go to www.pubmed.org and do a search for NICU breastfeeding for a list of some of the articles (there are quite a few and i didn't want to list only some of them because each has a different focus.)

~claudia


----------



## sdocks (Nov 4, 2005)

hi love i dont have any advice on this issue i have been bleesed with 3 babys all born very healthy and on time so mine all feed really well. what i do want to say is good luck and keep trying dont give in your bub will get it it might just take time more time than a bottle fed bub but in the long run bub will be so much better off.

chin up and relax


----------



## Mama8 (Mar 6, 2006)

From my experience with a NICU baby that had prolonged NG feeding. Sometimes preemies have to be taught to suck so they can breastfeed. My little one had to be actually taught to suck with a preemie paci dipped in glucose water. Normally not the best situation but it did help him learn. At first he would just hold it in his mouth and look at us like we were absolutely nuts for even putting it there. Then it progressed to licks and then to tentative sucks, then a few sucks and then sucking 3-4 sucks at a time. It does take a long time but be patient one of the odd tricks I found was he loved toothettes and would readily suck those in preparation for breastfeeding. You could possibly do the same thing with your breast, instead of a paci. Babies who have had a NG for long periods loose their instinct to suck and have to be retaught. As for how long it takes, it takes as long as it takes. Be persistant and patient.Good luck. You Can Do It!


----------



## loudmama (Mar 12, 2005)

Maybe you could nurse with an SNS to boost the amount he gets?

From what I understand, preemies don't have the muscle strength in their jaws to suck very well for very long. Plus, they just get tired more quickly than term babies. That is why they need supplements after being at the breast.

My DS was born at 31 weeks. It was hard to give him bottles, but now at 7 weeks he is off the extra bottle feeds. We are nursing with a nipple shield, but will start weaning off of that as well.

L


----------

